

Seesmic: Blogging the launch of a company - shayan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6c6a3192-a2d5-11dc-81c4-0000779fd2ac.html

======
iamelgringo
I can't believe that he got press in the Financial Times after just 45 days.

He's developing buzz. It'll be interesting to see if he can carry that through
to developing software that people want to use.

------
sarosh
How is this different from savvy PR? E.g. how much of a competitive advantage
can you glean from just watching the videos? Just curious to hear other
people's take...

~~~
shayan
I think this is great PR... he is getting other people engaged and interested
... but at the same time, if you were a competitor or were coming up with
something very close to his product, then you could get ideas (but I would say
if you are ahead of him or have already launched something you have great
advantage otherwise it wont make too much difference)

it might even be to his advantage, by discouraging those that are just
starting to do something similar by showing how much ahead he is!!

~~~
yariv
Doing this gives him another advantage over competitors: he's getting feedback
from users that his competitors aren't. This lets him plan the next step
better than someone who's just copying his existing idea.

